# What height to tee a ball



## Ironkid (Nov 15, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: With the new oversize clubheads how do you know how high to tee your ball? Do you tee it 1/4, 1/2.3/4 or the whole ball above the clubhead..Thanks


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Ironkid said:


> :dunno: :dunno: With the new oversize clubheads how do you know how high to tee your ball? Do you tee it 1/4, 1/2.3/4 or the whole ball above the clubhead..Thanks



Well, supposedly half of the ball above the topline of the driver is a good start.

Also, teeing slightly higher reduces spin, and will help combat a slice.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Currently I like to have about somewhere between 1/3 and 1/2 of the ball above the club. For me 1/4 was too little and anything above 1/2 made the ball try to leave earth 1 too many times.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have these tees with the yellow line around the bottom to make me tee the ball up at a consistant height i usually tee the whole ball over my driver to help me combat my fade


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Police said:


> I have these tees with the yellow line around the bottom to make me tee the ball up at a consistant height i usually tee the whole ball over my driver to help me combat my _SLICE_



fixed it for ya.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

ghost said:


> fixed it for ya.



lol

I tend to have the ball quite low, if the ball is 1/2 showing above the top of the driver I have a tendancy to get quick on the ball and move the club head underneath it.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

ghost said:


> fixed it for ya.


Excuse meeeeee lol i have not had a slice for a few years...although it does come for a hole now and again


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Police said:


> Excuse meeeeee lol i have not had a slice for a few years...although it does come for a hole now and again



Do you find that happens when you get a bit quicker on the ball than normal, or when you are trying to knock it a bit further?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Do you find that happens when you get a bit quicker on the ball than normal, or when you are trying to knock it a bit further?


Only when i try and hit the ball usually when i am into wind and need distance


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Almost all the ball above the face.  

(Do NOT do this if you hit down on the ball )​


----------



## Ryan299 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Tee Height*

Tee height is different for each golfer and each club. Finding that height can be a little time consuming but well worth it. What really helps is having graduated tees or the ConsistHITe device. Check it out at http://www.consisthite.com What it does is put a line on the shaft of the tee at whatever height you set it to. What I did was take it to the range and found out what height I needed for each driver. That just marked a bunch of tees at those heights. :thumbsup:


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah it's one of those things that is quite personal and it can be often a matter of preference.


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I go a bit under half (only because I have a HiBore and it tends to fly higher)


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Agreed on the personal choice... And it depends on your swing as well. If two people hit the same club, each may wind up teeing the ball at a different height.

I perfer less than 1/2 the ball above the face. This has to do with my swing. I use impact tape and have found I hit the ball nearer the center of the face when I tee it slightly less than 1/2 above.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re:*

Hey Guys
Find the biggest tee you can and just take it from there i usually tee it up quite high because i dont get under it alot tee it up anything from 1/2 - 3/4 of the ball showing im sure ive just said every thing everyone else has lol cya.


----------

